# Zwei iMacs, einen als zweiten Monitor?



## Blackylein (17. Juli 2008)

Hi!

Vor zwei Jahren hab ich einen iMac G5 bekommen. Jetzt hab ich mir überlegt dass ich einen zweiten Bildschirm dazu will aber das ganze sollte auch halbwegs gscheit ausschauen. Also hab ich mir gedacht ich kauf mir noch einen G5 und verwende den als zweiten Monitor. Vor einiger Zeit (ist sicher schon ein Jahr her) hab ich darüber auch was gelesen aber ich finde das Forum leider nicht mehr.

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung damit und weiß ob das überhaupt möglich ist?

LG
Bl4cky


----------



## ppb (17. Juli 2008)

Warum kauftst Du dann nicht einen zweiten MacMonitor mit der gleichen Grösse und Auflösung? Soweit ich weiss besitzt der Aktuelle iMac einen MiniVideoDviAusgang welcher mit entsprechendem Adapter ein Normaler VGA oder DVI wird. Wie dass beim G5 ist, weiss ich nicht. 

Gruss PPB


----------



## Blackylein (17. Juli 2008)

Die Apple Cinema Monitore sind ja silber und der G5 ist weiß. Ich will halt, dass das gscheit ausschaut. Sonst könnt ich mir ja irgendeinen Monitor dazu kaufen.

Wenn ich 2.000 Euro hätt würd ich mir einfach den aktuellen 24Zöller kaufen


----------



## koppelschoof (18. Juli 2008)

Schau mal hier: http://www.screenrecycler.com


----------

